# I care about this site, you all should, too.



## SammyFox (Mar 20, 2009)

snarky thread aside (it's already been closed), I am angry at the administration of this site.

when I joined furaffinity, I didn't really give a damn about who ran this place. I posted stuff people did for me and I watched artists.

then, mild annoyances happened. THEN the whole generated render stuff came up and I got banned for complaining a bit too hard, but this issue is moot. it'd be kicking a dead, rotting horse.

I managed to get unbanned, and I am grateful for that. I have over 400 watchers and I actually entertain my watchers. I may not have the artistic skills of people like meesh or max blackrabbit or, I dunno, gunmouth.

but I still contribute to the site with things that pleases my own personal userbase.

what does this all have to do with the current topic? that is, the people jumping ship? well... there was this time when the site was jacked by the co-founder of the site (whose name I can't recall), and some... idiot, bluntly said on the forums, like that, that he would buy fa and that he had the money to do it. thankfully, dragoneer stepped in and graciously flipped the guy off with a well-placed "I won't let this site be sold like that" (honestly I don't quite remember what was the exact wording), and when all the problems were resolved, we have never heard of this idiot again.

my point is, I have been here since two years, and I care deeply about this site, and when I think of some of the people who resigned, I can't help but feel... pity. yes, even dave hyena, which I used to call a troll all the time over a deviantart account which most probably wasn't even his. why do I feel pity? because a common complaint they had when the resigned is that they felt they had no weight in the site's decisions. they couldn't really do anything about it. I'm not saying these folks were perfect. we all have our problems, some more than others, still, this doesn't excuse the lack of consistency that seems to run amok in this site's administration. that's why I'm angry at you, dragoneer, at you too, damaratus, and all the others I'm forgetting (I'm supposed to be in bed, sleeping right now. I don't really feel like writing all this stuff.), because you guys just can't get your shit straight.

I still have great faith in this site. I don't care just about the porn. it's a nice thing, but I like to be able to post pretty much whatever I want (as long as I am allowed to), and I really enjoy pleasing my watchers even if some of the stuff I post was made by other artists, be it requests asked them, or kiribans I won; I am learning how to make music, and I am looking forward to learn how to model things in 3D.

but what I fear is that someday, when someone important to this site will jump ship too, then we'll all be in trouble.

rossyfox summed it pretty well when he said that "nobody even cares that FA's future has died". I wouldn't say the site's done for without eevee, but still...

Someday this site will fall in ruins, the most important people on this site will resign, and then all those who shrugged fa's misadventures off as unimportant things will all crowd other sites to complain about what they could have helped prevent.

TL;DR: I care deeply about this site, and all you god damn wankers should too.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't even try to change anything.

The administration could give two shits about us... and therefore, I give two shits about them.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 20, 2009)

Theres important people on FA?


----------



## SammyFox (Mar 20, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Theres important people on FA?



the people who keep this site alive; yes.


----------



## Takun (Mar 20, 2009)

This last summers events leave me not worried about the future of online furry sites.


----------



## Nanakisan (Mar 20, 2009)

sigh.......more hate...more drama. seriously people here is a good question. why is it that we furries are the biggest whiners on earth excluding the baby furs, drama comes natural to them. but come on do we really need all the hate and bloody drama. if you hate the administration so much then go to ED and write a article about them. it would save us the trouble of hearing from you. sides i get quite the laugh from seeing people scream,hiss,cry,whine,baw,yell,kick and other forms of tantrums all because of one small tiny itty bitty insignificant issue. its furs like that, that virtually give all us furs a bad name for being that way. imagine how much the world would be happier if furries wern't so common place with causing drama...oh god the heaven and...PEACE!!!! it would be.


----------



## PixiesKitty (Mar 20, 2009)

Who needs trolls and furry haters when we are doing a pretty good job tearing the fandom appart?


----------



## Neybulot (Mar 20, 2009)

PixiesKitty said:


> Who needs trolls and furry haters when we are doing a pretty good job tearing the fandom appart?



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 20, 2009)

I hate to bring up the subject of DeviantART for those of you whom dislike it, but DA is also seeing its fair share of inconsistent administration, daily in fact. This is a old, old mare, but the inconsistencies of their enforcement of the rules sometimes seems atrocious. "realitysquared" is one such person on the administration there I could name that has a disdainful attitude toward him by many people. Though many people bring up various excellent points against him, he pretty much signed off all the people whom argued against him as whiners whom didn't understand what he was talking about. Not the case from what I saw from a majority of the comments that particular journal received, they in fact appeared to quite well know what they were talking about, and he basically played the "I am holier than thou" and "Anyone who doesn't agree with me is stupid" cards on them. I stay there just the same, partly because a part of me wonders when and how DA will fall with it's administration's current attitude.

I haven't been here nearly long enough to understand anything about the administration here, so I can't really say anything of substance that would actually be meaningful in this case.


----------



## Rossyfox (Mar 20, 2009)

Nanakisan said:


> if you hate the administration so much then go to ED and write a article about them. it would save us the trouble of hearing from you.



You know, half of the things that are on ED are there because they're considered thoughtcrime by someone.

I don't hate the administration. Very few people actually hate the administration. Some of us with what we see as valid criticisms have been pushed to snarkiness because our criticisms aren't taken seriously.


----------



## SammyFox (Mar 20, 2009)

Rossyfox said:


> Some of us with what we see as valid criticisms have been pushed to snarkiness because our criticisms aren't taken seriously.



This.


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 20, 2009)

Says the guy who posts a guessing game in a Site Discussion forum.
This is better suited for Rants & Raves, because we don't really care.

Fun Fact: The site basically destroys itself, that's the essence of a furry/furfag.


----------



## TehSean (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey remember the time Pinkuh.. Ah. nevermind. You guys don't care :^)


----------



## whoadamn (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, QQ more please.


----------



## SammyFox (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm amazed at how much retardedness I'm seeing here. don't you guy care even a little bit at this site?

you're all joking right now but you'll be the first to piss and moan the day FA goes down for good, because there is no other site that has the scope of furaffinity. the music submissions, the non-furry art, all that, there's no furry site that allows that, especially the non-furry art part.

Consider yourself lucky you have furaffinity.


----------



## Seppel (Mar 24, 2009)

SammyFox said:


> I'm amazed at how much retardedness I'm seeing here. don't you guy care even a little bit at this site?
> 
> you're all joking right now but you'll be the first to piss and moan the day FA goes down for good, because there is no other site that has the scope of furaffinity. the music submissions, the non-furry art, all that, there's no furry site that allows that, especially the non-furry art part.
> 
> Consider yourself lucky you have furaffinity.



There are more than enough people who would willingly help keep FA afloat if it ever went into dire times.

Even if it did die, something else would take its place, just like what happened with Yerf and VCL


----------



## Eevee (Mar 24, 2009)

there are only a finite number of moderately-competent furries with disposable income to burn for little return


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 26, 2009)

Rossyfox said:


> I don't hate the administration. Very few people actually hate the administration. Some of us with what we see as valid criticisms have been pushed to snarkiness because our criticisms aren't taken seriously.



Understandable, but some people are too acidic too. That doesn't mean they don't have valid complaints, but usually one reaction is given the same kind of treatment. I do read what you say but I'm only one voice and one opinion. We're also not going to always see eye to eye.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 26, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Understandable, but some people are too acidic too. That doesn't mean they don't have valid complaints, but usually one reaction is given the same kind of treatment. I do read what you say but I'm only one voice and one opinion. We're also not going to always see eye to eye.



Don't really help when key members of the administration are acerbic too...


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 26, 2009)

You might find that many who do not care about this site are more concerned with things that have a far greater significance to them, like where their rent money/food money/college money etc. is going to come from.

I'm not trying to be a jerk here, but OP honestly needs to get some things honestly worth worrying about. If OP does have such thing, you should be out taking care of them, not posting on a furry site about something like this.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 26, 2009)

It don't look like it..... But I care about this site.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 26, 2009)

Eli said:


> Don't really help when key members of the administration are acerbic too...



Which goes back to the post you quoted 

Rilvor, it's a give and take, there should be some seriousness and not too serious at the same time. I mean, there should be enough seriousness to help the site along but it's volunteer work keeping it going. To expect some kind of top dollar professional stuff going on here when it's still done by volunteers is a bit much. You get what you pay for


----------



## Aurali (Mar 26, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> To expect some kind of top dollar professional stuff going on here when it's still done by volunteers is a bit much. You get what you pay for



Can I use this as a point when the next discussion to turn FA into a pay site comes around?


----------



## Carenath (Mar 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> The administration could give two shits about us... and therefore, I give two shits about them.


It really depends on how much you value the site, since you post here, the least you can do is be greatful for Dragoneer and Yak.



SammyFox said:


> then, mild annoyances happened. THEN the whole generated render stuff came up and I got banned for complaining a bit too hard, but this issue is moot. it'd be kicking a dead, rotting horse.
> 
> rossyfox summed it pretty well when he said that "nobody even cares that FA's future has died". I wouldn't say the site's done for without eevee, but still...
> 
> TL;DR: I care deeply about this site, and all you god damn wankers should too.


Actually the ban on 'rendered' content is one of the best things about this site.. nothing pisses me off more than SecondLife screenshots.

Actually I noticed that too, but at the end of the day, its just a website.

I really like FA, but I have more important things to 'deeply care' about, than one furry art site.


SammyFox said:


> you're all joking right now but you'll be the first to piss and moan the day FA goes down for good, because there is no other site that has the scope of furaffinity. the music submissions, the non-furry art, all that, there's no furry site that allows that, especially the non-furry art part.


Actually, FA isn't the only website out there, and if the worst came to the worst I would just build my own site.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 26, 2009)

Eli said:


> Can I use this as a point when the next discussion to turn FA into a pay site comes around?



There are other forms of revenue than just turning it into an adult verification style paysite.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 26, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> There are other forms of revenue than just turning it into an adult verification style paysite.



I think you missed my point.. >.> If someone brings up the paysite idea again, your statement would both make the idea sound bad and maybe get you guys paid if it does for some clusterfuck reason come to pass.


----------



## Carenath (Mar 26, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> There are other forms of revenue than just turning it into an adult verification style paysite.


Which would be to the detriment of the site IMO.. ads and donations seem to work well... and so would making changes to the existing setup of servers and applications to increase efficiency.. among other things.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 26, 2009)

Carenath said:


> It really depends on how much you value the site, since you post here, the least you can do is be *greatful for Dragoneer and Yak.*


 
"Grateful".

Also... HA! Grateful to Dragoneer and Yak? The very idea is hilarious.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 26, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Which would be to the detriment of the site IMO.. ads and donations seem to work well... and so would making changes to the existing setup of servers and applications to increase efficiency.. among other things.



I think turning FA to a pay site is a horrifically bad idea. However, opening up various services for people willing to pay ie prints or what not would be a better idea and beneficial to both parties. The latter idea has been discussed and I know Neer is for this. 

One also needs to know and understand how businesses work before assuming a pay site is a good idea, in addition knowing how to run a services account too.

I'd go into it more but really, been saying what it takes to run a business several times now and just don't feel like repeating what's already out there.


----------



## Carenath (Mar 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> "Grateful".
> 
> Also... HA! Grateful to Dragoneer and Yak? The very idea is hilarious.


Considering you wouldnt have the latest improvements to FA without Yak's coding... and you wouldnt have FA or FAF at all without Neer, I dont find it quite that funny.



Arshes Nei said:


> I think turning FA to a pay site is a horrifically bad idea. However, opening up various services for people willing to pay ie prints or what not would be a better idea and beneficial to both parties. The latter idea has been discussed and I know Neer is for this.
> 
> One also needs to know and understand how businesses work before assuming a pay site is a good idea, in addition knowing how to run a services account too.
> 
> I'd go into it more but really, been saying what it takes to run a business several times now and just don't feel like repeating what's already out there.


That was what I was going to suggest, that and using the subscription system on the forums, perhaps giving more features to the subscribers like being able to use larger sigs or more PM space or some such.. its a thought but it doesnt apply equally to all sites of course.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 26, 2009)

Carenath said:


> and you wouldnt have FA or FAF at all without Neer, I dont find it quite that funny.



Umm.. err.. I.. hmm.. best to look up both parts histories.. all I have to say.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 26, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Considering you wouldnt have the latest improvements to FA without Yak's coding... and you wouldnt have FA or FAF at all without Neer, I dont find it quite that funny.


 
I did pretty well without FAF/FA for the longest time. Only came here 'cause I can post porn.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 26, 2009)

Eli said:


> Can I use this as a point when the next discussion to turn FA into a pay site comes around?


...FUCK YOU hard in the ass bent over a bible
only unless certain things, not the whole site but maybe benifits, then again those who donate dont get benefits either



Carenath said:


> Considering you wouldnt have the latest improvements to FA without Yak's coding... and you wouldnt have FA or FAF at all without Neer, I dont find it quite that funny.


Like Eli said...check FA's and FAF's history and correct yourself


----------



## Carenath (Mar 27, 2009)

Eli said:


> Umm.. err.. I.. hmm.. best to look up both parts histories.. all I have to say.


I cant say I know the individuals, but I am well aware of the history of FA. I also know that Yak is responsible for the improvements to FA's base code, and without either of them, and the plethora of donations received, FA would be intolerably slow, if not dead by now. A site this size needs competant systems administration to keep things running smoothly.



PriestRevan said:


> I did pretty well without FAF/FA for the longest time. Only came here 'cause I can post porn.


Then bugger over to Yiffstar.


----------



## krisCrash (Mar 27, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...FUCK YOU hard in the ass bent over a bible



erm wasn't his point exactly to use it as an argument NOT to make a paysite? Please read the thread before jumping out an' raping people.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 27, 2009)

Carenath said:


> I cant say I know the individuals, but I am well aware of the history of FA. I also know that Yak is responsible for the improvements to FA's base code, and without either of them, and the plethora of donations received, FA would be intolerably slow, if not dead by now. A site this size needs competent systems administration to keep things running smoothly.


 Dude.. We all know Yak is amazing and everything, but the site would of been here with or without Dragoneer. I'm sure a site of this ones size would of found someone else to pay all the servers off. Not saying that Dragoneer ain't doin a good job, but statistical speaking, a site like my own finds the money to pay stuff of very easily.. and it barely gets a fraction of this one's userbase.



> Then bugger over to Yiffstar.


He wouldn't be there a week before permaban hun.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...FUCK YOU hard in the ass bent over a bible
> only unless certain things, not the whole site but maybe benifits, then again those who donate dont get benefits either



<.< I am anti-paysite thank you very much.


----------



## Firehazard (Mar 28, 2009)

Eli said:


> Not saying that Dragoneer ain't doin a good job, but statistical speaking, a site like my own finds the money to pay stuff of very easily.. and it barely gets a fraction of this one's userbase.


Um... the smaller userbase is exactly _why_ it's so easy to cover costs.  The more users you have, the faster system you need to serve the data to all of them, and the more bandwidth you need to pay your ISP for.


----------



## TheDeinonychus (Apr 1, 2009)

The problem I am seeing on FA is quite frankly this. An attempt to dictate what is art, and what is not. Now, some people will come out and say that such a thing would just raise the standard of art on the website. Unfortunatly, that isnt the case. The introduction of the Scraps galleries was a decent enough idea, as it actualy encouraged artists to post WIP pictures and other such images we normaly wouldnt be able to see. But the latest changes to the AUP disturb me greatly. I understand alot of people dont like to see computer generated art, and that's fine. But I dont like seeing vore and scat pictures all over. Should they be banned by the AUP? No, cause that would be excludeing one group of artists from the website, which is wrong. If I see the thumbnails and they say vore or scat, I just dont click on them. Problem solved. The arguement that alot of people use to condem computer generated art, and is even quoted in the AUP, is that all a user has to do is adjust some values in a program to get the artwork. To me, this speaks more of an ignorance of just what is required to create these kinds of artwork, and smacks more than alittle of opinion-based censorship. But I've already ranted alittle too far off my main topic. 

I am of the thought that art should be encouraged, whatever form it may take, and should not be restricted just because some people do not like it based on medium, subject, or any other point of reference. That is one reason I enjoy furries so much, as they are most often some of the most tolarent and open individuals I have seen. But it's an unfortunate truth that even among such a group there will be those that are not so open or tolarent, and wether or not they realize it, they will often try to enforce their opinions upon others in some fashion. This is exspecialy true when it comes to art (and by art, I mean anything that is created by an individual or group of individuals, be it drawing, painting, music, writing, or computer generated). Art, by it's very nature is subjective, but unfortunatly it is so subjective that people often forget that what they consider art may not be considered art by someone else, and the inverse is true aswell. What one does not consider art is very often art by someone else's opinion. Is one person's opinion more valid than the other? Certianly not. But when one is in control of a venue, such as an art gallery, a music hall, or, in this case, a website, they often feel that their opinion carries more weight than others, and so will often start to prohibit certian kinds of art from their venues, without consideration that to others that art in particular may have great artistic value. And unfortunatly, when others that share their opinion encourage them to do so, they feel validated, as if they are serving the interest of the public, when in reality they are showing unfair favoritism to a certian group, and exclusion to others. The fact of the matter is that saying that people can not express their artistic talents through certian mediums of art actualy damages art as a whole, and so it also damages the venue where that art is shown. It fosters feelings of persicution among those that are excluded in this way, and casts an apperance of ignorance on those that chose to limit the kinds of art shown. Whatever the case, art is art, and one's opinion of it does not in any way diminish it's value as art in and of itself. 

So, in the short answer, yes, I agree with you, and I see that things are starting to go down hill with FA. This is likely only the start of it all.


----------



## Eevee (Apr 1, 2009)

yes, more of what's currently on the first page of recent uploads will surely make FA better, even though it doesn't appear to even be intended as art

we also need way more screenshots of users' desktops, with images they didn't draw covered in icons of things nobody anywhere cares about

and how about lots of uploads consisting merely of the submitter repeating uninteresting answers to a boring meme

we already encourage mediocre pornhounds and ignore artists who are more interested in improving; why stop there!  only when it's completely drowning in irrelevance will FA be the best art site it can be.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 1, 2009)

TheDeinonychus said:


> ...I understand alot of people dont like to see computer generated art...


I wasnt aware of a specific ban on "computer generated" artwork, only of screenshots taken of computer programmes.

I was under the impression (though Im not an artist so I havnt bothered to scrutinise the AUP), that if you created a 3D rendering of your character, or a 3D model, exported it, you could post this up as an artistic piece, because it would be an original creation. As opposed to, posting a screenshot from SecondLife. The former is artistic, the latter is the kind of junk that I would rather not see on FA.


----------



## TheDeinonychus (Apr 1, 2009)

Carenath said:


> I wasnt aware of a specific ban on "computer generated" artwork, only of screenshots taken of computer programmes.
> 
> I was under the impression (though Im not an artist so I havnt bothered to scrutinise the AUP), that if you created a 3D rendering of your character, or a 3D model, exported it, you could post this up as an artistic piece, because it would be an original creation. As opposed to, posting a screenshot from SecondLife. The former is artistic, the latter is the kind of junk that I would rather not see on FA.



The ban is on computer generated images unless there was a significant amount of modification. Unfortunatly, that leaves what qualifies as a 'significant amount' up to whatever mod is currently looking at it. One mod may consider a new texture good enough, while another may require the entire image to be hand-made. It's a deliberate grey zone that lets mods and admins decide what stays and what goes more on opinion rather than artistic merit. 

And, if I can put a stop to the mis-information about Second Life. Even Linden Labs, the owners and creators of Second Life, state that any original content created by a user in Second Life is their own creation, and they have full rights to it. Which is interestingly similar to the terms of service that comes with all those other 3D design programs who's names people have been throwing out alot lately. The time and effort put into createing avatars and other objects in Second Life can certianly add up just as much as for something created in Maya or 3DMax. If someone posts a picture of an avatar they bought, yeah, that's pushing things a bit. If someone made the avatar themselves and the pictures get taken down, it shows more that the person decideing what says and what goes is in some way ignorent of the work involved in createing things in Second Life, while just useing the AUP as a shield to defend their own opinions.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 1, 2009)

^^

What about people like Ganador using SL for personal profit with his "Peach Fuzz" project by filiming it in SL and using SL resources among more original 3d models?


----------



## TheDeinonychus (Apr 1, 2009)

Glaice said:


> ^^
> 
> What about people like Ganador using SL for personal profit with his "Peach Fuzz" project by filiming it in SL and using SL resources among more original 3d models?



By SL's own AUP, he's fully able to do so. Hell, there are fricking INDUSTRIES useing SL as a design platform and advertisement area.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 1, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Um... the smaller userbase is exactly _why_ it's so easy to cover costs.  The more users you have, the faster system you need to serve the data to all of them, and the more bandwidth you need to pay your ISP for.



Hahah thank you (seriously)! Larger sites will continually have this problem. It took DA years to start making a profit and a way to finally get it to pay for things and staff. Concept Art is facing a similar problem with costs and has things for non profit but it can be a hard toll. It's very easy to make statements about how one can pay for things with a small userbase, but that's exactly it...it's a small userbase. 

I mentioned that knowing how to run a business already, but I'll state it this time. Expect the average of 10 years to make a profit..most of the other times you're just in the red and paying for the cost of the site. This is why a lot may fail after a few years especially with equipment costs and constant needing to update or revamp the page for "freshness" 

Then you got taxes to worry about, it's nice to have a small userbase that will probably leave you under the radar for any taxable earnings you may make for the site (profit or not), however if you're a larger site and you don't account for things properly it can be a nightmare with the IRS.


----------



## Aurali (Apr 1, 2009)

err.. I'm... not running a business..


----------



## PriestRevan (Apr 2, 2009)

Eli said:


> He wouldn't be there a week before permaban hun.


 
^this


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 2, 2009)

Eli said:


> err.. I'm... not running a business..



Then don't make comparisons that don't work.


----------



## Firehazard (Apr 2, 2009)

Eli said:


> err.. I'm... not running a business..



Neither are we.  But we _are_ running a site that incurs costs on a continual basis.  Extrapolating from the amounts on our "Chip In" widget, it costs a thousand dollars every freaking month just to keep our servers connected to the Internet and pumping out data.  The more users you have and the more frequently they access the site, the higher that amount gets.  It's easier for you to keep things running _because_ you have a much smaller userbase, not inspite of it.


----------



## Avon-andromeda (Apr 2, 2009)

TheDeinonychus said:


> The ban is on computer generated images unless there was a significant amount of modification. Unfortunatly, that leaves what qualifies as a 'significant amount' up to whatever mod is currently looking at it. One mod may consider a new texture good enough, while another may require the entire image to be hand-made. It's a deliberate grey zone that lets mods and admins decide what stays and what goes more on opinion rather than artistic merit.
> 
> And, if I can put a stop to the mis-information about Second Life. Even Linden Labs, the owners and creators of Second Life, state that any original content created by a user in Second Life is their own creation, and they have full rights to it. Which is interestingly similar to the terms of service that comes with all those other 3D design programs who's names people have been throwing out alot lately. The time and effort put into createing avatars and other objects in Second Life can certianly add up just as much as for something created in Maya or 3DMax. If someone posts a picture of an avatar they bought, yeah, that's pushing things a bit. If someone made the avatar themselves and the pictures get taken down, it shows more that the person decideing what says and what goes is in some way ignorent of the work involved in createing things in Second Life, while just useing the AUP as a shield to defend their own opinions.



Pay attention to the AUP thread.  They on no uncertain terms define what is and isn't acceptable right now.  It's just they included SL and Poser in the "BY YOU, FOR YOU" policy.  If they CREATED THE ITEM from SL that they are trying to showcase or HAD IT CUSTOM MADE SPECIFICALLY FOR THEM (scenery, character, tattoo, texture, etc.) It's allowed. Same with Poser.  If you create the FULL texture map yourself (color, normal map, and bump map), create the model from scratch, alter the base's wireframe so it is clearly different from the original, or ANIMATE IT YOURSELF it's acceptable to upload.

The only thing they don't want is a bunch of pictures of stuff that anybody who types a few words into google can find and download.


----------



## Aurali (Apr 2, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Then don't make comparisons that don't work.



The comparison was: You guys would of found someone else to pay for the site out of 10 thousand if dragoneer didn't exist. I found someone out of 14. >.>

Or directly the point.

You would of found someone else. Dragoneer was the best person though.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 3, 2009)

Eli said:


> The comparison was: You guys would of found someone else to pay for the site out of 10 thousand if dragoneer didn't exist. I found someone out of 14. >.>
> 
> Or directly the point.
> 
> You would of found someone else. Dragoneer was the best person though.



You're not even paying the same costs, you don't make sense.


----------



## Aurali (Apr 3, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> You're not even paying the same costs, you don't make sense.



Dragoneer pays for the site. No? That's why it is now his. He didn't start the site however, and acquired it through both legal means and someone elses stupidity. 

There would of been someone else to do this if Dragoneer didn't exist. Which was my point to what's his name's "The site wouldn't even exist if it wasn't for dragoneer"

Not trying to be anti-dragoneer or anything. Just attempting to make a point.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 3, 2009)

And we'd be thanking that person(s)...so...? We're thanking the people who actually did, not riding in our Deloreans trying to guess who that person would be or if the other site during the split came to fruition with the userbase. Or if he pulled an Ekigyuu and taken his ball and went home. 

I mean it's just an overall silly point to make and nitpick the guy about in addition with the nonsensical comparison to your site. That's why I'm confused and somewhat dumbfounded by this.


----------



## Aurali (Apr 3, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> And we'd be thanking that person(s)...so...?



I'm guessing it was the whole "You wouldn't have FA / FAF without neer" comment that threw me that curve ball.. but I'm not sure why it went this far anymore more so blah.


----------



## Toaster (Apr 3, 2009)

Stop fucking derailing this topic.

ON-TOPIC: This place needs a ton of work, damn it I wish I could help this site. But sadly this 15 year old is out of funds, even the rich are losing it guys..... so I can't give any kind of money.....

I care about this place because I believe the main goal is to bring not only furries, but also almost-furry artist into one place as a group where they arn't going to be mass-trolled. However it seems that most of the above has failed very badly.


----------



## Aurali (Apr 3, 2009)

Ornias said:


> Stop fucking derailing this topic.
> 
> ON-TOPIC: This place needs a ton of work, damn it I wish I could help this site. But sadly this 15 year old is out of funds, even the rich are losing it guys..... so I can't give any kind of money.....
> 
> I care about this place because I believe the main goal is to bring not only furries, but also almost-furry artist into one place as a group where they arn't going to be mass-trolled. However it seems that most of the above has failed very badly.



there are other ways to help out besides money...


----------



## Toaster (Apr 3, 2009)

Eli said:


> there are other ways to help out besides money...



If you mean being nice to the furries here then your out of your mind. 74% of all furries are porn hungry retards who'd glady jack-off to a poorly drawn ms-paint image of a fox-head stick figure. The rest (even though they may or may not like porn) are very well respectable people; so very few will get any respect from me.

If you mean by helping with the f-project then, well, I simply don't have time. I have stuff I have to do myself in order to make sure I have a job in the future.  

FYI: I count you and runefox as some of the "respectables" Eli. (As well for the mod. team and admin)


----------



## Firehazard (Apr 3, 2009)

Ornias said:


> If you mean being nice to the furries here then your out of your mind. 74% of all furries are porn hungry retards who'd glady jack-off to a poorly drawn ms-paint image of a fox-head stick figure. The rest (even though they may or may not like porn) are very well respectable people; so very few will get any respect from me.





Ornias said:


> I care about this place because I believe the main goal is to bring not only furries, but also almost-furry artist into one place as a group where they arn't going to be mass-trolled. However it seems that most of the above has failed very badly.



Indeed...


----------



## Toaster (Apr 3, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Indeed...



Simply put, I don't support *some* furries being brought together into one place. But over all it's a good idea.


----------



## Aurali (Apr 3, 2009)

Ornias said:


> If you mean being nice to the furries here then your out of your mind. 74% of all furries are porn hungry retards who'd glady jack-off to a poorly drawn ms-paint image of a fox-head stick figure. The rest (even though they may or may not like porn) are very well respectable people; so very few will get any respect from me.
> 
> If you mean by helping with the f-project then, well, I simply don't have time. I have stuff I have to do myself in order to make sure I have a job in the future.
> 
> FYI: I count you and runefox as some of the "respectables" Eli. (As well for the mod. team and admin)


Something as simple as reporting a violation really makes it easier on the staff hun.


----------



## ShifterInTheShadows (Apr 10, 2009)

Unlike most of the jackasses here on this site, I actually care about its well-being. I haven't found many sites for furries such as FA, and I honestly don't know what I'd do without it. Sure, I may not get on as often as I should, but I still enjoy this site. I'd be devastated if it (or DeviantART) were to fall into ruins.

And as for you people saying that babyfurs are whiners (you know who you are...), you mustn't really know many babyfurs. I'm friends with a few of them, and they're cool people, so screw you


----------



## Toaster (Apr 11, 2009)

ShifterInTheShadows said:


> Unlike most of the jackasses here on this site, I actually care about its well-being. I haven't found many sites for furries such as FA, and I honestly don't know what I'd do without it. Sure, I may not get on as often as I should, but I still enjoy this site. I'd be devastated if it (or DeviantART) were to fall into ruins.
> 
> And as for you people saying that babyfurs are whiners (you know who you are...), you mustn't really know many babyfurs. I'm friends with a few of them, and they're cool people, so screw you


 
lol see my above posts about some furries...........


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 11, 2009)

ShifterInTheShadows said:


> Unlike most of the jackasses here on this site, I actually care about its well-being. I haven't found many sites for furries such as FA, and I honestly don't know what I'd do without it. Sure, I may not get on as often as I should, but I still enjoy this site. I'd be devastated if it (or DeviantART) were to fall into ruins.
> 
> And as for you people saying that babyfurs are whiners (you know who you are...), you mustn't really know many babyfurs. I'm friends with a few of them, and they're cool people, so screw you


...um congrats on proving YOUR friends are ok baby furs, but it still doesnt change my view on those baby furs who do whine or plain disgust me


----------



## Toaster (Apr 11, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...um congrats on proving YOUR friends are ok baby furs, but it still doesnt change my view on those baby furs who do whine or plain disgust me



this. Of all the furries in the world, baby furs are the most annoying. But I like this site so much to the point to suck it up and just look past them.


----------



## SnuggleBunny (Apr 11, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...um congrats on proving YOUR friends are ok baby furs, but it still doesnt change my view on those baby furs who do whine or plain disgust me





Ornias said:


> this. Of all the furries in the world, baby furs are the most annoying. But I like this site so much to the point to suck it up and just look past them.



Some may invalidate my point only because I only recently decided to join the forums/community seriously.

People are people, they may be represented via babyfurs or musclefurs etc. It doesn't change the fact that the person behind that fur is a human, and as humans, we are the ones that create the fuss. There are a mix of annoying furs from all fetishes/forms, I wouldn't necessarily class one group as an annoying group.


----------



## Aurali (Apr 11, 2009)

SnuggleBunny said:


> People are people, they may be represented via babyfurs or musclefurs etc. It doesn't change the fact that the person behind that fur is a human, and as humans, we are the ones that create the fuss. There are a mix of annoying furs from all fetishes/forms, I wouldn't necessarily class one group as an annoying group.



Okay, first off.. Just cause you are new don't mean nothing. I've been a furry since the early times of fursearch and furnation.. So don't think for a minute that these guys know more than you.  

Second of all, the most annoying type of fur is the fur that stereotypes based on fetish/gender/sexuality, because I know furries from all walks of life, and I can tell you now... you will NEVER guess who most of the baby furs/transgenders/rapists/Jesus really is.. because they act just like every other fur. 

It's always the extremists that define the norm.


----------



## Toaster (Apr 11, 2009)

SnuggleBunny said:


> Some may invalidate my point only because I only recently decided to join the forums/community seriously.
> 
> People are people, they may be represented via babyfurs or musclefurs etc. It doesn't change the fact that the person behind that fur is a human, and as humans, we are the ones that create the fuss. There are a mix of annoying furs from all fetishes/forms, I wouldn't necessarily class one group as an annoying group.



As a human and non-fur I hold the right to dislike types of furries. Just as you have the right to hate me.


----------



## SnuggleBunny (Apr 11, 2009)

Ornias said:


> As a human and non-fur I hold the right to dislike types of furries. Just as you have the right to hate me.



That is correct, I won't object to holding that right, sorry if it seemed like I did, I felt as if I needed to make a point and I don't certainly hate you


----------



## Dragonrider1227 (Jun 30, 2009)

I really like Furaffinity. I love it here. The only rule I consider to be major bullshit is the recent 3D rendering rule. If someone told them 3D models weren't art, they've been lied to. I've got friends who work hard on those render models. Even with the ones they don't make themselves because the posing and rendering is still incredibly difficult. But apparently, it's still not art >> I'm not really against FA, In between this and DA's crazy rules on nudity and sex, is it too much to ask for a truly open art community without all this bullshit?


----------



## Valerion (Jun 30, 2009)

Dragonrider1227 said:


> I really like Furaffinity. I love it here. The only rule I consider to be major bullshit is the recent 3D rendering rule. If someone told them 3D models weren't art, they've been lied to. I've got friends who work hard on those render models. Even with the ones they don't make themselves because the posing and rendering is still incredibly difficult. But apparently, it's still not art >> I'm not really against FA, In between this and DA's crazy rules on nudity and sex, is it too much to ask for a truly open art community without all this bullshit?



FA's admins are not saying it's not art.  They are saying it's art that is not acceptable here.  And they are completely within their rights on this.  It's been discussed to death, and no changes are likely to be made to this policy.  

If the model in question were made specifically for you, then you would be able to post it here.  If you made the model yourself, likewise.  

If you took a stock model, are you sure you're not violating copyrights in doing so?  After all, it's not your own work.  But in short, if you want a "truly open art community without all this bullshit", you will have to create one yourself, unfortunately.  Otherwise you have to play by the host's rules.


----------



## krisCrash (Jul 2, 2009)

Poser artists and their agendas :| lobbyism in every barely related thread.

Seriously.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 2, 2009)

He necro'd two threads just to complain about something that was finished months ago. I'm shocked this hasn't been closed.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 2, 2009)

Anthrocon


----------

